# Hoarding in Rhode Island



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone in the Warwick Rhode Island area looking to adopt a bird may want to check out this Rhode Island Parrot Rescue. They removed quite a lot of various birds from a hoarder mid Sept. they will need new homes.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

The rescue I work with took several of the Road Island birds to help them deal with the influx from the hoarding. We couldn't take any from the hoarding because of the need for quarantine. It is a terrible situation. 

I can pretty much guarantee that if there is a bird rescue organization any where near you, they need help! One of the volunteers who has been a life saver for us isn't in a situation to foster at the moment, but he has taken care of a huge amount of the paper work around running an organization like this!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I heard of that sad situation. Fortunately, now they have been rescued so hopefully there's a better chance for them to have a better life now! 

Thanks, Cody.


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow. I am just glad they were able to rescue all those birds! I hope that the surviving animals can be nursed back to health, and find good loving homes.  It's too bad I don't live near Rhode Island, or I would seriously consider taking some in.


----------

